# Cha Siu Bao (BBQ Pork Buns)



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

http://thewoksoflife.com/2014/02/chinese-bbq-pork-buns-cha-siu-bao/

I have been a huge fan of Cha Siu Bao since the '80s, a piece of heaven in the mouth. Today, I was planning to get a dozen from my local Chinese bakery and bring them home and started to wonder how hard would they be to make. Google to the rescue and now I wanna make some at home this weekend!

The recipe in .pdf at the bottom.

_Chinese BBQ Pork Buns (Cha Siu Bao)_


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I like the steamed ones.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Those are amazing as well - I love them when out for DimSum ...

*Steamed BBQ Pork Buns - (Char Siu Bao)*

Recipe here: http://thewoksoflife.com/2015/05/steamed-bbq-pork-buns-char-siu-bao/


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

NaeKid said:


> http://thewoksoflife.com/2014/02/chinese-bbq-pork-buns-cha-siu-bao/
> 
> I have been a huge fan of Cha Siu Bao since the '80s, a piece of heaven in the mouth. Today, I was planning to get a dozen from my local Chinese bakery and bring them home and started to wonder how hard would they be to make. Google to the rescue and now I wanna make some at home this weekend!
> 
> ...


That looks fantastic. Wonder if they could be frozen.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

SouthCentralUS said:


> That looks fantastic. Wonder if they could be frozen.


Quite easily ...

I have wrapped them in some wax-paper, tossed into a large TupperWare container and set in the freezer. The only problem is that there is no need to freeze them, they never last long enough in the house :eyebulge:

Honestly, they last a fairly long time without going bad just in the bottom-drawer of a fridge when placed into a sealed container. I like to warm them up in a toaster-oven prior to eating, but it isn't a requirement - cold, warm or hot they are great!


----------



## LastOutlaw (Jun 1, 2013)

I lived in Hawaii for a number of years and Char Siu was a regular treat off of the island snack trucks. 
We also used to order Manapua. It is a large doughy roll with char siu baked inside.
http://www.aloha-hawaii.com/hawaii/manapua/
pork hash was another favorite
http://allrecipes.com/recipe/hawaiian-pork-hash/


----------



## HoboPoe (Mar 13, 2013)

You can also make these with those with those tubes of pillsbury crescent rolls. Just wrap up the neat little inside and anything else you want in it.


----------

